# St Barts Part 5



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home Ladies 

  

pam xx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Pam for new home....

Heather - I live near Braintree too!!! Black Notley.... I assumed you were right up on the edge of Suffolk to travel to Norfolk.  I went to Chelmsford Accupuncture Centre (Andrew Shapland).  He works Mon, Tues, Wed into the evening and has his practice in Duke St.  You'll have to tell him I recommended him if you go.  He's our age, quite laid back and camp although married, I've found him quite easy going.  There's a lady that operates out of Cannons in Chelmsford too, she's supposed to be quite good but I've no experience of her.  My reflexologist is in Braintree if you want her details.  She's very good and is a tutor for it so really knows her stuff - she goes to Japan to teach once a year too.  If you're going to embark on the Accupuncture route it'll be worth you looking at HSA or similar, I joined them just before I started and pay £12 a month but I get 75% of the costs of the accup back - so far had £150 back for paying £36 - bargain!  God hope all this isn't construed as advertising, just want to save you some time...

Sue does sound like you had a bit of bad luck yesterday, all the scan girls I've had were lovely.  There's a really nice irish girl that does them.  I'm a serial pee-er so I always had to do another one before going in anyway so didn't get told off luckily.  I've always found the scans quite uncomfortable too and that was one thing I was a bit disappointed about as I didn't get to see the scan either.  Although she did accidentally print a picture of my follicles off so I do have that as a momento! 

Ronnie thanks and have fun tonight, hope you got to witness the counselling lady ...


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I had a scan today (got showed the screen, saw my lining and ovaries) and was in a proper bed with foot rests so I wonder if you were in the overflow room out the front? They have two I think - the better one being out the back by the loo.
The Dr also did my medical history when I saw them as it saved time.I had to re-do my b/w too but again I was at the right point in my cycle. I didnt mind that. I also did the long protocol and I think they prefer it as it's easier to track. I'm private and have had pretty much the same experience as you. The 'orange' comment was a new one on me though!  

Leanne -      Congratulations!!! Of course you must stay! It's so nice to see a Barts BFP finally!!!

Heather - Honey    Sorr you got the BFN you were expecting - have been there and totally know how you feel. Definately pamper yourself!

Ronnie- Good luck with the acu. I did for my IVF but havent bothered for the FET as Im not sure it helped me much but I know people who swear by it.

Had a scan today to track my natural cycle and it's going okay. Lining is a little thin at 5.2mm but it's only CD7 so time to grow yet. I have lots of little follies (about 11 actually) but two main ones appearing on my Left ovary at 10mm & 8.5mm - have to use OPK's from Saturday and go back on Tuesday for another scan unless I O in the meantime.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sue - That's a bad experience, sorry u didn't get better treatment - the woman who did my scan there was nice and did talk through the results of scan with me, and both women in Norwich were good too, so sorry u got a duff one   Hope u get others for future scans. 

Ronnie - go on, tell! Looking forward to hearing story, diplomacy not needed    Hope acu was good.  Thanks for message. 

Leanne - How funny, I never realised.  I live in Silver End so not far away.  I will get in contact with acu in chelmsford thanks and would be interested in details of reflexologist thanks, that's great there's people so near by.  Is it the cash plan or medical plan you've got with HSA? i've had a look at the website and am a bit confused by it, but sounds like a good way of paying for tx.  

Kyla - Thanks, sounds like it's going well, sending u    and hope u are able to rest up this weekend.

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Info session on Tuesday. Arrived about 20 minutes early which is fine as we didn't want to arrive with minutes to spare & be stressed out as a result. We sat around until 10:05 when a nurse rounded us all up (7 couples) & we were led to a basement room in the outpatients department.

We were shown a powerpoint presentation about our schedule & the list of drugs we'll be using.  Unfortunately, at that time, no one knew what drugs we have been given so dh & I didn't really know when to pay attention & when not! We also had an embriologist who explained about their role..at this point dh felt quite queasy & sloped off outside for a breath of fresh air!  The cousellor then appeared to talk to us about why/when/how we can have counselling.  Having remembered all your comments & after listening to her speak, I started having these giggling fits & had to bite my lips to stop myself from laughing out loud! 

After that it was form filling.  This is when it got complicated. They gave us the wrong form to complete (IVF as opposed to ICSI) & also the nature of some of the questions required a lot more thinking time than a simple 'Yes' or 'No'. eg we were asked what we wanted to do with our eggs & were given a choice of whether to keep them for us; help others or be used for research. To be honest we hadn't even thought of it but we had to tick a box there & then.  Also what to do in the event of either dh/I dying - do we want to keep our eggs/sperm I don't know!!!  

After the session which finished at around 12, we were free to go. As we had to complete the last form, we had to go back to the office with the nurse.  I also wanted to go through my schedule with her so she took us to a side room.  She admitted that she had only found our file 5 minutes before the info session(!). Whilst dh completed the last form, she went through our file & tweaked one of the drugs, Suprefact from 1 sniff to 2.  Also, there was a note on my file that I was to an aspirin a day.  If we didn't ask to speak to her, we wouldn't have known about the change in the dosage or the aspirin.

We went to the pharmacy to collect our drugs - our prescription couldn't be found - then they found out that because it hasn't been logged, it wasn't ready.  15 minutes, we were told, so we waited & waited, until 35 minutes later we told them we were getting some lunch & will come back for them later. When we finally collected our drugs, we were told they'd ran out of suprefact so we were given supracur instead.  As the doctor tweaked my dosage on suprefact, dh suggested for us to go back to the nurse to confirm.  We went back to the fertility department & a stroppy nurse stood in front of everyone & said in a very loud voice 'If the consultant wanted you to have suprefact, then you'll have to suprefact. Go back to the pharmacy & get them to prescribe the right drug. If they can't get hold of it, come back.' Feeling very stupid by now, we trudged back to the pharmacy. The pharmacist came out & told us that she phoned in the morning & spoke to a doctor about the drug situation & the doctor confirmed it was OK!!!!!! So back we went to the fertility department & we saw the original nurse this time who confirmed everything was fine!!! 

Although the session finished at 12, we didn't leave the hospital until after 3pm!!!

When we got home in the afternoon, the nurse left a message on our answerphone asking us to call her the next day.  Panic really set in then..what could she want from us..is it the drugs? Do we need suprefact after all..how would we get hold of them..would it stop us having tx this month

So the next day, I phoned early in the morning, just before lunch & 5pm, each time leaving a message for her to call back.  She did so around 5:30. She wanted to know who did my blood because she couldn't find it on my file. When I told her it was Sussex County, she said 'Oh yes, whilst we've been on the phone, I found your blood note'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We've been left totally frustrated by the whole experience.  DH said it's not the tx which is the rollercoaster ride, it's dealing with the staff at Bart's!!

On the whole, we felt there was too much information in the session & a lot of it wasn't relevant anyway. It would have been better if, after the initial  consultation/scans/SA on the first day, a nurse could go through the drugs & schedule in the pm, there'd be no need for an info session. It would also be more personal.


Sorry to have ranted.  I must have bored you all to death!!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Wow, your experience was just the opposite of mine - Ive found them so helpful. For the FET the info session is a 1-2-1 with a nurse and therefore much better. Sorry you had so much hassle. Have a bubble on me


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls, how you all doing?

Kyla - Hi Babe Hows things going with you? You need to give me an update on everything, I am sooooo lost   I tried to read all the posts, but it just confused me even more  

Ronnie - how did the info session go? I'm guessing its around this time? You need to help me out a bit here, there was so much to read, its all mind scrambling  

All the rest of the girls, please forgive me, I can't remember all your names but feel free to give me an update on your situations xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Good morning,

How is everyone today.

Leanne, congratulations on your BFP, hope you have a happy and healthy pg.

Heather, so sorry about your BFN, hope you're ok.

Ronnie, read your post about your app, is this the app that you have to start treatment.  I've been told to call the hospital on day one of my next cycle so they can book me in to go through everything, didn't think it would be so long winded though, just though it would be an half hour app with a nurse, was hoping not to have to take too much time off from work for that one.

Sorry for no more personals but I'll try and keep up with everyone the more I come on here.

Can anyone tell me, do Barts put you under a general for ec or is it just heavy sedation, reason being is in the past I've always been put to sleep and am hoping this is gonna be the same here as I'm a bit of a baby when it comes to having things done while I'm awake.

Anyways just got into work so suppose I'd better get on.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning girlys

Ronnie, loved your rant, poor you & DH "what a parlarva!"  And there with have Kyla telling us how great they are  

My DH will be well p.........d off, if that happens to us, he is not the most patient of people and I could feel that he was being pushed to it on Weds.

Still seems as though they have a way to go with their organisation, it maybe cos the Consult. fessed to me that they had only just acquired this contract.  He also said they have some 860 patients! So we are still guinea pigs.  From reading your post it does seem a shame that they couldn't make better use of that first day, because it would help fill the time, so much for their fast track service to take little time off.

Ronnie, did you get your NHS season ticket sorted.

Kyla, I was in the treatment room just off the waiting area.  It was a proper couch and the pillow was in the middle for my head.  When I was at the Nuffield the pillow in the middle was for my bum.

Paula, having just read the blurb IVF book they gave me, you are sedated with heavy painkillers and should not feel or remember anything.  This sounds similar to my private go which was the same.  I remember walking in, laying down, blood pressure cuff on, needle in the arm and nothing else.  Next mo I woke in bed, how did I get there.  DH says Nurses helped me climb out of wheelchair and saw me into bed.

Have you had your consult yet, because Ronnie's experience is the next stage, which is what I am almost ready for to.

Well as expected AF has arrived, So I can do Day 2 blood tests tomorrow but it's the weekend.  My surgery are closed, referred me to Eastbourne DGH blood test dept.  They are closed we can do them for you on Tues or next month.  Phoned Tun Wells Hosp, they are closed she did understand urgency and suggested I go to A&E.  Phoned A&E yes they will do them for me, but I will have to be prepared to wait depending on queue and priority of cases.  So I phoned my old friends at the Nuffield, yep they can do them no probs, I will have to pay.  Well, I guess its a small cost compared to Nuffield IVF so what.  

Well got to go, a best school friend who I last saw 20 yrs ago is coming to visit, (one of those friends reunited linkups).  It sounds as though our lives are so different, not sure what to expect.

Enjoy the day, looks sort of dry here.
Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Sue,

I’ve had the initial consultation, bloods, scans etc and  now we are waiting to actually waiting to start treatment.  I’ve been told to call on first day of af and they will get me booked in within the first 2 weeks so I can get all meds and see the nurse for a teaching session.

Good luck with meeting up with your friend, bet you’ll have loads to talk about, I’ve met a few old friends on the reunited site but haven’t actually met up with any.

Better get on.

Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

It sounds as though we are at about the same stage.  I had initial consult, scans etc on Weds.  Unfortunately noone had told me I needed day 2 bloods doing, so I need to phone when I have those results.  Day 2 is tomorrow so I should be able to phone to arrange teaching session soon.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I was told to book info session when I had blood test results, I see Paula was told to book on Day 1 of Af.

As I am Day 1 today, and blood tests are going to happen tomorrow, only doubt is where will test have to be sent.  I thought I would try booking info session.  Booked 14 Sept, so results should be sorted by then.  Means I start sniffing on 15th.

I thought sniffing was just a different drug regime before, now I understand it is something I have missed out on cos I have done long protocol before.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I haven't been told I need any blood tests, do they usually carry out blood tests just before you start treatment as well, I was under the impression that I am just going for the info session and to pick up meds so I can start on day 21.

Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

When I went for my consult, he asked me for my blood test results.  I said I didn't have any.  Apparently I should have been sent a letter asking me to arrange with my local surgery to have Day 2 tests done.  So he said they were needed before they could continue, gave me the form to arrange when time came.  Once I had results I could continue to info session, which is to collect drugs and learn ins and outs etc.

Maybe you had them recently by your local hosp, and those results were forwarded for your notes.  My NHS notes do not mention any blood tests.

If you have already been seen by consult. you should be ok.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I just phoned the hospital to check and no I won't need any more blood tests as I've had all mine done, just got to have the info bit which she told me is usually the Wednesday just before day 21 of your cycle and both partners have to attend, I just hope dh can get the time off!  He never likes taking time off from work but he'll just have to sort something out.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula that's a relief, you must have been lucky to get through, took me ages.  Hope I didn't worry you re: tests, I am sure it was just a prob with me or their lack of communication or my postman.  

I have same prob with DH and time off, thought it would be easy as he is the boss, but seems not, always got to be there just in case.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - yes, the more we think about it, the more frustrated we got.  Maybe we were just unlucky & things can only get better!!!! If you do start sniffing on the 15th, you'll only be slightly behind me, I start on Monday 29th..I'm dreading getting the side-effects! Can you/anyone reassure me that I'm not going to turn into a monster or start stabbing dh  I was told by my acu that he'll able to counter-act the side effects by moving the stagnation!!!

Paula - Glad you've got it clarified by Barts. On the info session, they mentioned that at EC, we'll be given 2 lots of drugs, one of them to block out your short termed memory!!! The session will only last just over 2 hours but be prepared to think about what you want to do with your eggs/sperm etc. There may also be a long wait for your drugs!

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Ronnie - I didn't turn into a monster the last 3 times although I did cry a lot but I think that was just me worrying and being so negative all the time, the only side effect I seemed to suffer from was the hot flushes, not good when you're travelling on the underground!!!!

Sue - sounds like our dh's are alike!!!! the amount of rows I've had in the past with dh because he worries so much about work, at times I felt that works more important to him.

Anyways as for ec, I want to be put to sleep, I don't want to feel any pain, am I a baby or what.  If you're only heavily sedated does dh come in with you, I've seen loads of programs on tv where partners are there with you during ec.

Oh well must do some work.

Paula
xxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope you're all ok.

Ronnie - wot a nightmare, we thought we had a bit of a nightmare at our fist consultation, but yours much worse  !  That's also where we're lucky with Norwich, as the nurses just give u the prescription, no need for prescription etc. Hopefully, things will only improve.  We also had to fill in those forms, felling rushed, but we then had to re-fill some in later, so think if u want to change anything on your forms, then you have more time if you want.  I don't know why they don't just talk through the forms and get you to bring back at your sirst scan  !  

I didn't find the side effects too bad on the spray, bit down and miserable, but managed to keep going on them.  When it came to adding the stimms, my energy and emotions took a bit of a battering then, but if you are having acu, then maybe the effects won't be too bad.  

Sue - I think from your post that you phoned to tell them you were on day 1?  Not sure, but they had told me to phone on my day 1 too, so think that's what's meant to happen.  And maybe you can bring your blood test results with you to info session?  That way you know they've got it.  Hope u ok  

Nicky - How r u?  I just had bfn and waiting for 3 months before starting again.  Where r u up to with everything?

Paula - Hello, i was given sedation too, can still remember bits of it but it was ok because i was really spaced out   and so was in my own world.  Maybe you can chat to 1 of the nurses about it? They should be able to help you with that. No one is allowed in ec with you, they said they'd changed their policy in Feb, but I had a nurse who was by my side throughout, was really friendly and because i said i was hot was fanning my face throughout!!  

Kyla and Leanne - Hello, how r u both doing?

Heather xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Paula

At the info session the nurse mentioned that dh's are welcome to stay with you during ec.  I remember thinking 'Fat chance of that happening' as my dh is so squeamish he'd probably keel over & they'll need another bed for him!!!

Hot flushes I can cope with. Mood swings I'd hate. I think it's hard being positive when you know that at any stage, things could go wrong. 

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Heather - be honest, did it hurt?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Hey back atchya  Im CD8 today, starting OPKs tomorrow and when I get a + I have to ring and they will defrost my embies. If they survive they will be put back a day or two after O. If no + before Tuesday Im up again for another u/s to check my lining and follie sizes (I have two growing naturally this month).

Sue - Always weird that. I saw a gf recently I hadnt seen for nearly 7 years and it went really well.  Had my ten year high school reunion last summer and that was odd. To quote Grosse Point Blank '' It was as if everyone had swelled''. 

Ronnie - I wish I could reassure you but you remember how I reacted to the sniffing? LOL - Im an injects girl all the way now 

Paula - I dont like to upset people but I will be honest: I went off to this nice little dozy place for a while and they collected some eggs, then I woke up a bit and felt the needle - they had to re-sedate me and then it was fine. In all honesty, I cant say it was great but Ive had worse pains and it was over so fast and the rest is a nice hazy blur. Hope that doesnt worry you too much. Apparently its very very rare.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie as I am still at my mums

Leanne congrats on the BFP you must be over the moon   

Heather am so sorry about the BFN look after yourself and pamper each other. Take hope from the fact that your chances only increase the more you try. I will be thinking about you 

Ronnie did oscar turn up

hope everyone else is well

I am ok still tired and have very sore nipples (.)(.)  

Have my 11 week scan next tues so will update you all then

Take care all

LOL
frances


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi,

Paula - Sedation is funny - I was very scared about it, wasn't given any option of DH coming in with me and I know I was awake and chatting with them as they were doing it.  I remember it kind of hurt on my right side as my ovary decided to hide itself at the crucial moment so they were pushing on my tummy but the wierd thing is you get a bit dozy after and then as the sedation lifts so does your memory.  It's like 15 vodkas waking up from a very heavy night before but no hangover - just no memory.  I really wouldn't hesitate in having it done again so try not to worry.  I was also a bit of a state about the injections but they also were fine and it just means your one step closer to getting to where you want to go. 

Heather - been thinking about you today.  Hope you and DH are taking care of each other.  My reflexologist is in Bocking - name is Helen Beard you can find her number on yell.com.  She's off to Japan to teach tomorrow for a week so if you don't hear from her straight away don't panic.

Frances - thanks for the message.  Still seems a bit unreal and we can't believe our luck.  Just trying to hold tight now and really looking forward to the early scan on the 15th.  We go on holiday next Friday so that will kill a week of the wait. Getting lots and lots of twinges and sooo tired so hoping that's all a good sign.  

Ronnie - you won't turn into a monster - but at the same time it gives you the perfect excuse to get all those niggles out of your system as you can just blame it on the hormones.    I had a couple of hot flushes but I had much worse on clomid.  Mainly I was very tired and this did carry on even for the first few days of stimming.  

Sounds like you're all kicking into gear now and are about to get busy, really looking forward to reading all of your progress.  

Sue hope your friend meet up went ok. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone - trying to write this before DH catches me as supposed to be getting ready to go out for birthday meal and I'm already running late.  

x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Leanne  

visit from friend was great, filled some 20 yrs + in one afternoon.  She still lives in same house, so could fill me in on everyone.

Enjoy the hol w/e

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Yes   Leanne, Hope you're having a great weekend and enjoying yourself.  I'm fine thanks, went for lovely lunch today with friends and had a good few days with DH and we are both feeling positive about next time.  Look forward to hearing how you get on, where u going on hol?  Thanks for refelx tip will look up 

Ronnie - ooo that's funny you were told dh could go in as no one's partners were allowed in when i was there - are they sending mixed messages out?! Hope you're well

Paula - you could tell couldn't you?!   I couldn't feel anything until the last 2 times when they went back in.They really hurt but very briefly and i remember saying to the nurse that it hurt, but then it was quite quick after that and it was over.  Hope that doesn't worry you too much, and it was ok honest and i would do again, but understand if you are really worried then you should tell them and maybe you can go for gen an  

Thanks Frances - Hope you're doing well, thanks, feel good about next time.  Hope scan goes well on Tues  

Sue - That's great must have been mad having such a blast from the past.  Hope you're well and have a good weekend  

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Leanne - Happy Birthday!!! Hope you're having a great weekend & your dh is pampering you!!!

Fran - Hope you're having a lovely time away.  Unfortunately Oscar is still AWOL 

Sue - Glad your meeting with your friend went well. Having not met each other for so long, it must have felt a bit strange to start with! 

Nicky - Have you caught up with all the post yet?

Kyla - Good luck with the frozen embies! Let us know how you get on.

Heather - How are you feeling?

I'm due to start sniffing tomorrow (eek!). I've been told to sniff every 8 hours.  If I'm a bit late taking the dose, would it be OK? It's just that I have to do a 3 o'clock stint & if I'm in a meeting at work, it may be a bit awkward to sneak out!!! Sorry but I'm so worried in case I cock this up!!!

Enjoy the lovely sunshine!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Could you pass it off as Beconaise?  I only had to sniff twice at night and twice in the morning - twelve hours apart so I did it at 7.30 and it was fine. I wonder why yours is different? Could be different hormone levels I suppose   Good luck!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

I have no idea why they gave me this one. I was well gutted that I didn't have the synarel which is 2 sniffs every 12 hours. I can't even see Beconaise on my list!!! Originally I was going to have the suprafact which you'd need to take 2 sniffs every 4 hours but thankfully they ran out of stock at the pharmacy so they gave me supracur instead!!! Did you have to take a mini aspirin a day as well?

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

No mini-asprin for me - I wonder what came up in your b/w to prompt that? 
Beconaise is an anti-Hayfever spray. I thought you could sniff at work saying it's for Hayfever instead 
Where did you get the asprin from? What that part of your Rx?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

...and I thought Beconaise was a sniffer for tx!!!!!! doh!   

I don't know why they decided to give me aspirin. Having said that, I wouldn't have known about it if we didn't go back with the nurse to fill in the correct form & asked about our schedule!

I got the aspirins from Superdrugs..they are 75mg (mini aspirin). Bought them ages ago when I read that it's supposed to help with TTC..I'd try anything once!!

What's Rx

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Shorthand for prescription.  I know asprin is meant to be good for lining and implatation. I thought about taking it this time but forgot to ask them


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I asked them during the info session. They mentioned about the positives but in the end said it was a personal choice!

Hope everyone else had a great bank holiday!

Back to work tomorrow.. 

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, no + OPK so far for me - although todays line was slightly darker, and I have EWCM so its gotta be close.
Im back to work tomorrow too but up to Barts at midday so an oddly spaced workday for me


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi girlie's, how you all doing?

Ky - I hope all is well with you? good luck at Bart's for whatever it is you are having done! I'm still trying to muddle through the posts  

Ronnie - I am really trying to catch up with all the posts, but I don't seem to be doing too well   I hope you are well & everything is going OK for you?

Heather - I am still waiting to hear from Bart's to see if they will give me another funding??

I hope all you other girls are doing OK, look forward to chatting with you all xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

Lovely to hear from you again. How are you doing?

I've started sniffing today..still trying to get the hang of it without the drugs dripping down my nose like I have a heavy cold. I had to have my second sniff in Sainsbury's carpark!

I'm still wondering whether I have to sniff every 8 hours on the dot or am I allowed to be a bit more flexible??

Good luck with the funding situation. 

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone

Gosh log off for a couple of days and come back to see you have all been busy, busy.  No wonder, you are having probs Nicky.

Hope you all had lovely sunny w/e's, with lots of resting.  Leanne good birthday treats?

Ronnie, good luck with the sniffing.  I not an expert on the sniffing, but I should imagine it will be like all the hormone injections, the advice being to take as close to the same time each day as poss.  It's all to do with not allowing the your body's hormone level to stay constant rather than ups and downs.

On the side effects again can't say.  When I was injecting I didn't notice any difference at all, which at the time I found worrying because the other girls were doing all sorts of stuff.  But I still got results so.........

Kyla, hope all goes well today, fingers crossed that you get to next stage.

On the aspirin debate, after my first failure, the next course the doc suggested I take aspirin.  He said that there was some research recommended it.  But he felt the evidence was inconclusive, so left the option with me.  Of course I took it starting after ec.

Then when I saw immune doc he asked about aspirin and I said only for 2 ww.  He advised that women who are ttc should take indefinitely particularly me because of my migraine.  So I have been taking it nonstop now.  Did tell Barts and they said if you wish.  Acu guy is horrified at thought of it.  Plus side for me is the AF's don't contain clots, which acu guy says is now a bad thing.

It seems as though it is our decision, and suggestion is made anyway.  Not sure it has anything to do with tests etc.  I am not aware of anybody praising the result of it.

I got Day 2 bloods done at Nuffield - no probs, saved sitting in A&E allday wishing and hoping.

Nicky, I have info session on 14/9 and start sniffing on 15/9.

Sorry for those of you back at work.

Take care

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning ladies,

Hope you all had a nice weekend, will pop back later to catch up on everything.

Thanks for all your comments re sedation, still really scared but it can't be that bad as so many do it again and again eh!

Anyways ony just got into work so had better get on.

Paula
xxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Hope you had good weekends.  First day back today, so just trying to catch up with everything   

Ronnie - Yes, think u need to be quite strict at taking them at reg 8 hrly intervals.

Nicky - Hope u get funding OK

Sue - phew, bet you're pleased u got those bloods sorted, hope u ok.

Will probably not be on here as much this week as just getting back into everything else, but will check up later in week on you all.  At least it's nice and sunny   

Heatherxxx


----------



## busby101 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi girls x

I've got my first consultation on 12th Sept (barts), really getting nervous, not quite sure what to expect.  I've been told by my GP that I'm a straight-forward case (blocked tubes), but she knows me too well (i'm a worrier)??.  I've also got a cyst on my right ovary (unable to remove during laparoscopy - Adhesions??) - does anyone know how this effects things??

I'm really in the dark with everything, my local hospital wasn't very informative and I dont know anyone in the same situ - Been reading up IVF procedures on the internet and I'm even more confused !!  

Been taking Folic Acid / Him taking Zinc (with Vit C) - Any others anyone recommends!!  

Everyone is being so supportive and positive    but I cant help it but reply "i hope so" crying inside that it does work xx  

Any Advice Welcomed !! Thanks all xxxx & Good Luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Busby - glad your've found us.

You'll see from my sig that I am a bit of an old timer at this, so I know how confusing and worrying it can be, but don't that is the worst thing you can do.  This is a great place chat and air your probs and I am sure someone or all of us will be able to help you out.

I had my first consult at Barts on the 24th Aug.  (been private before).  You will see from our messages that the staff attitude, response, treatment and advice seems to vary.  So another reason that this board is great because we can compare.

I used to have blocked tubes, a Lap last Christmas revealed they were now open.  As for the cyst what sort is it.  I had a right ovary cyst on my 2nd cycle, (endometrioma caused probably by my Endos, but the IVF drugs also make them worse).  It did not affect my cycle, although egg production was down, I think I got 3, which Doc was more than pleased with.

Then when things went wrong there was a window so Doc drained it, just like doing an EC.  It was so thick that he couldn't drain it completely.  But when getting ready for next treatment base scan showed it had regrown.  So I went on and had it completely drained and removed in Christmas LAP.

The idea of the base scan is so that they can see what is normal for you, they will see the cyst and be prepared for it, they can adjust drugs accordingly and they will also monitor it's growth.  Prepare for follies on that side to be none or low.

But it is possible to achieve a result you just have to rely on the otherside.

As for what to take, I would suggest upping your folic acid to more of a general vit designed for mums to be.

Hi to everyone else.

Sue


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

I'm hating this first day back at work marlarky - it's been the longest day ever especially as it's so lovely outside.  Only 2 days though and I go on holiday for a week.  

Busby - welcome.  I've just got a BFP with Barts on my first go and I have clubbed tubes.  It's early days yet but I hope I can help give you some positive mental attitude.  Can't help on the cyst side too but it sounds as though Sue has good advise for you on that, I guess it depends on the size etc but even if it interferes with that ovary you still have the other.  I've been a lucky one and found Barts to be fab and have had no problems at all.  The consultation day is all a bit overwhelming as you go from one place to the other but if you take a list of questions with you that you want to ask the dr it'll save you getting sidetracked and coming away wishing you'd asked something.  Hope it goes ok

Ronnie - timing of the sniffing was quite strict with me too for all of the drugs although I did forget the sniff a couple of times and was about an hour late with it.  I wouldn't recommend that though.  

Nicky - good luck with funding.  That was the longest wait for me as my PCT lost my application from Barts and then decided to change contracts half way through so I had to wait for them to make up their mind!  Eventually Antoinette gave me the PCTs number and I kept calling them. 

Sue - had a lovely birthday thanks.  DH surpassed himself this year and I got thoroughly spoiled.  Should think so too after the sod he's been the last couple of weeks   but he's forgiven now and I can see the stress affects them as much as us girlies. Well done on getting your bloods sorted too.  Not long now, bet you're wishing the weeks away - I am at the moment thats for sure. 

Kyla - hope appt went well today. 

Paula - glad we've reassured you a bit anyway.  

Sorry if I've missed anyone off - really sleepy - I'd got used to having my afternoon naps over the last couple of weeks...

x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, remember how last week I had a scan and lightning hit the signal station and I stuck on red lights for 20 mins? Today's scan had a fire alarm in the middle of it!
Im not over chuffed with the results either. Lining was okay now at 8mm but my 8.5mm & 10mm follies are now only measuring 10mm & 12.5? Can that be right? Apparently the larger one was 17mm across but only 8mm deep!!! Is that our IF issue? Do I make oblong eggs It wasnt a nurse this time but Dr Akeem... I have to admit I wasnt as pleased with them today as I have been before.
Have to go back Friday for another scan but Im really hoping to get a + OPK before then. These train trips are getting old.

The other crappy part of my day is that the house sale looks to be falling through. Our buyers are now insisting on at least three more surveys on the electrics (which are fine) & damp (which was one teeeeny bit) and I think they are stalling. I dont know anyone who took 8 weeks to get a mortgage offer! We've told them to buck up their ideas or we are going back on the market. They wont be getting any money off if that is what they are looking for so tough. If we lose the house we love, so be it. Worse things have happened (this year infact LOL).

Sorry this is a real me me me pity-party post but Im fed up.


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry havent posted for a while but had my 16 year old neice and friend staying for a week. Great to see her but also great to have the place back to normal now they're gone!!!  

Many Many congrats Leanne on your fantastic result. Am really so chuffed for you.

Heather - So sorry for your result - am sending you a big  and lots of good wishes for your next time.

Kyla - will keep my fingers crossed for you and  

Fran - Good luck with the 11 week scan - am getting mine in a couple of weeks - can't wait for the opportunity to check on the little one again! 

Ronnie, Sue, Paula and anyone else I may have missed  good luck and positive vibes for the weeks ahead.

Take care all

Jane xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Busby – Welcome to the board, I’m sure you will find everyone here really helpful and understanding.  I’ve only just joined so I’m just getting to know everyone on here.

Leanne – Glad you had a good birthday, and hope your second day back at work is better than yesterday.  Where are you off to on your hols?

Kyla – Sorry about the house business, I remember when we bought our house, biggest nightmare ever, it has put me off from moving ever again.  Good luck with your scan Friday hopefully things look better then.

Hello to everyone else, Ronnie, Sue, Jane and whoever else I’ve forgotten.

Well its day 2 back at work, roll on the weekend, reckon I’m gonna be fairly busy for the next few days as I’m the only secretary in, what joy.

Over the weekend we went to a BBQ and I got lumbered with the hosts 5 month old baby which was nice but OMG I’ve never known a baby to puke so much, and it wasn’t just little bits either, luckily I managed to catch it each time in his bib but dh wasn’t so lucky and ended up with it all down his leg ha ha.

We went to the cinema last night and saw The Longest Yard, it was really good and Adam Sandler did look pretty hunky!!!!!!

I’m now taking Metformin for my PCO as cons spoke to me a couple of weeks ago and said he thought I should go back on this, I’d almost forgotten how rough it made you feel, anyone else on this?

Anyways better get on, will pop back lunchtime.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Another lovely sunny day, sorry some of you can't make the most of them, as they are probably becoming rarer now.  Hope work flies by and the w/e soon here.

Kyla, so sorry to hear about yesterday's hiccups and your disappointment with your scan.  Here's a big cup of tea to cheer you!  That's what feels so good about having this place to come and rant and share the frustration.  Here's hoping Friday's will bring better news.  I know you are nat. but when I was injecting my follies weren't the right size when expected but a few days grace allowed them to develop and they were acceptable then.

I wonder if things are changing at Barts from the time you began.  Because when I had my consult. the Doc admitted they had just won my area's new contract and now had some 860 patients.

Fingers crossed your buyers will get their act together real soon.  You are so right to start putting your foot down, stipulating reasonable demands to try and get them moving.

Leanne glad you enjoyed your birthday and DH surpassed himself, all that ranting etc has finally paid off - hurrah.  Hope you are finding time to rest lots.

Ronnie - how is sniffing, have you worked out how you can fit it in with your schedule?

Good to hear from Paula and Jane.  Hope Nicky, Busby, Fran, Heather and who else are ok.?

Take care

Sue


----------



## busby101 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All xx  

Thanks all for the hello's !! 

Sue - All i know is that I have an ovarian cyst and thats all - 
  my head was too cloudy when they told me I had to have IVf, I was really let down by my local hospital on my check up too, had the assistant tell me everything I already had done and no more.  Waited longer to see the consultant again but only asked about the IVF and not the cyst.  My problem is I cant hear what their saying to me, i dont cope too well taking in all that info all at once.  Need to buy myself a voice recorder thingy.  My partner is really good, he takes it all in for me and relays it back in bits !! I'm a very emotional person!!  This is also why I'm soo worried because I dont think i'll understand all that I am being told. Arrrhhhhh its so annoying.

I'll be sure to ask st barts re cyst when i get there, they must have all my notes to say what it is?? like you said they have to know to monitor it through treatment.... ooooo so scary 

What happens when I leave from my first consultation?? I think my period is due shortly after (i'm so irregular)??


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Busby

I now how you feel, I worry a lot too and seem to go zombie like and all emotional when in the room with Docs.  My DH is excellent remembers all the questions/answers, and then repeats it all to me later. Sometimes he says things and I am thinking did they really say that?

With the help of this site and just surfing I then fill in on all I need.  I have found it best to take each step as it comes.  Seeing the whole IVF as stages or hurdles.  Jumping one at a time.

After the consult. you will need to go away and wait for Day 1 of AF.  When it comes you need to phone to book info session.  This is the day when you both go up to learn all about treatment, how to inject, collect drugs etc.  Ronnie's just had hers so can fill you in on more and mine is on the 14th.

They will probably tell you at consult when you can start drugs mine is Day 21.  Once you have info session done then you can move onto starting when appropriate day arrives.

As your AF's are irregular you may need to chat with them about that.

Hope this helps

Sue


----------



## busby101 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry, i'm confused (here i go already !!)

You've got to start yours on day 21?? how long are then drugs usually taken for before EC ?? or does it depend how they take to your body??

Sorry Sue, I really do not know (or maybe understand) anything about the whole procedure !!  I've been reading back on previous posts written and to be honest.... i'm more confused !! 

xx Amy xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yep, bound to be confused.

There are 2 versions of IVF short protocol which means on Day 2/3 you start injecting and then 7-10 days later you are scanned, eggs are ready they are collected.  This is more natural because the drugs work with your body moving towards producing the egg and ovulating as it would normally.

Long protocol, on Day 2 or 21 you starting sniffing drugs for 2-3 weeks, then you start injections to make eggs grow and multiply.  This version means that you down reg to suppress your system and then when ready they build you up again.

The difference? well some girls at some clinics have been told that it is down to each girl some respond better than others to one or other protocol.

At Barts they have said that there is no difference and they prefer the long because with so many patients they couldn't have everyone on the same timetable, they also have more control over you because the short version means the clinic need to be prepared for you almost 24/7.

As for how long the drugs are before EC it all depends on each of us and how we respond.  If you are unfortunate to be around for a 2nd go and more then you will find it varies on each cycle also.

So your confusion arises because some clinics work 24/7 and use the short protocol which is excellent because you get a result 4 wks after.  Others use the long protocol which means you are looking at 6 wks ish.

Have Barts not sent you a book all about IVF treatment?  They didn't me and when I was there they said they should have done and gave it to me then, if they haven't you will get it up there.

hope this helps
Sue

PS>  I see you are in Essex, a girl on my cycle board is from Essex and says that there is no NHS funding?


----------



## busby101 (Mar 22, 2005)

Okay, thanks x you've explained that so much better than anything I've read xx  find yourself appointed as my offical "explainer" !! lol 

I didnt get a booklet only forms for our GP to fill in and a registration form, and info about sperm sample that was about it.  Suppose I'll have to wait for my appointment.

I didnt have any probs with my funding except? they got all my details wrong and I received an appointment back in April for Chelsea & Westminster, due to my local hosp (king georges, Goodmayes) sending my referal with my old address, when I came to track down what was happening, I had missed an appointment and able to grab a cancelation.  When I got down there, the doctor said that she didnt know why I had been referred to her, she dealt with special cases of IVF (i.e couples with HIV etc) and that I was a straight forward case, also she said that also she didnt cover patients in my postal area, allowing me to explain the confusion I gave her my new address (still in essex but different borough), she again told me they'd messed up.  

After going back to King Georges and sorting the mess of my referal, I had to start again.  Still not receiving any reply again I had to track down where I was referred to - St Barts, I called them spoke to Antoinette and again my referral letter was sent out with my old address !! (bloody hospitals !).  Explaining to Antoinette about my change of address and that I was in the process of changing my doctors to one in my borough, she informed me that my funding had already gone through with my Doc address in Barking & Dag and that if I changed to Thurrock I would lose my funding, she said that Barking & Dag had funding set up for 65 or so and there was spaces left while Thurrock had only funding for 35 or so and that it was all used up.  I only had to get my doctor to agree to keep me on the books!! which she has so Yippee !!  So i dont think its Essex funding a prob, its the borough you live in (well, where your Doc's are) ?? Depends how much funding they allow for it..... 

Thats about all I know about the funding for essex !

xx Amy xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Evening all

just thought I would catch up with you all and let you know we had our second scan today at 10 weeks and 5 days and we have a perfect little baby who waved at us with both it's hands and feet. we saw it's face toes and all the other bits. It was truely amazing    

My good friend Bali did my scan and reasuured us that as Bubs is fully formed the risk of miscarriage is significantly reduced which makes me feel much better. The 4d scanner is amazing and the pic's are great really looking forward to the 20 week scan as they will be able to do a dvd!!!!! cool

hope you are all well

take care 

Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran

That is really, really good news.  I can't imagine how chuffed you and DH must feel.

Good news that all seems well with this little miracle growing nice and strong too.  Fingers, toes and being able to wave at 10 wks - makes you think about this abortion law doesn't it.

Take care of yourself, and whatever you have been doing, keep doing it.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks Sue 

it shows a measure of a true person with a big heart especially when they can be happy for others. I only wish and pray for the same for all of you   


You will all have your dream 

take care
Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Blimey..there's been so many posts since Monday I can't seem to keep up!!!!

Kyla - Sorry about the frustrating time at Barts. Hope it's a one off for you. Goodluck for Friday. I'm also sorry to hear about your house situation.  Hope things works out..

Fran - What absolute fantastic news & what a leap in technology these days?? I'm really pleased for you & will be looking out for a small lady down Mackie with a little bump with her extremely gorgeous dh (your words, not mine!!!)

Sue - You're such a font of all knowledge! We're really pleased you're around to answer any questions which we have one & I'll come to that later!!

Hi Amy - welcome! We only got a photocopy of the treatment when we went to our initial consultation which should tell you about IVF/ICSI. However, it's all facts. The good thing about this site is that it deals with how people cope & the emotional side which is not mentioned in any literature they may hand out.

Leanne - How are you feeling?  Have you got used to your BFP yet Bet it's still sinking in!

Hi Nicky & Heather - hope you're both fine.

Can anyone answer this please? I'm not sure whether I'm sniffing properly, as with one nostril sometimes the mixture goes straight down the back of my throat & then with the other nostril it comes straight back down again!!!! Also, sometimes, within 5 minutes of me taking a dose, I feel totally knackered & like I need to have a lie-down & yet other times, I'm fine.  Am I doing it right or am I worried for nothing?

Thanks all for listening!!

Ronnie

PS Sorry if I've missed anyone out!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI everyone , how are you all?

Ronnie, so much for me being the font of all knowledge.  I am afraid I can't really answer your question on the sniffing  .  This will be my first sniff as well.  I do know that you should have a clear nose (give it a blow first) and that you should tilt your head backwards for a bit.  You also shouldn't sneeze during or after (how you don't I don't know).

I really appreciate your thanks and the fact that my knowledge is appreciated.  Sadly it is mainly due to the fact that I have seem to have been and done most of it.  Hopefully, one day I will relinquish the role and sad to say someone will probably take over.  Sometimes my advice goes unheeded, one girl asked for advice on her Endo pain and AF's.  It sounded as though I had been through similar so I told her of my experience and what had helped me, suggested a book advised her to look at her diet they say cutting out dairy helps etc.  She came back I've had this prob for so long I don't think it could be my diet and I am not going to change it.  Oh well, you haven't reached rock bottom in need of help then.   

The other thing I am really lucky is with time - I have all day to sit here and check things out on the net or email you.  

Kyla, fingers crossed for tomorrow - hope the scan environment and the results are much improved for you, with some good news.  Sometimes a few days can make the difference that is why you usually need a couple of scans, because it is hard to guess the accurate date.  Lets hope so.  

Amy, Ronnie is right this site is great for filling in all the bits the medics don't tell you.  Even little bits about sharing the suggestion of acupuncture etc.

Leanne, hope you are coping with work, tiredness etc.

Nicky & Heather how are you, feeling you are able to move forward?

It was great to hear Fran's news.  Ronnie how come you remembered Fran's DH was extremely gorgeous, even if they were her words.  

Speak later

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie

Been doing some searching for you.  It seems you are fine and it is all perfectly normal.

The feeling knackered is do with sudden surge in hormones etc.  As for coming out again, it is as I had previously read that you should tilt your head back for a bit, apparently if you taste it in the back of your throat the better (well not the taste).  If you do sneeze then it is advised to take another dose.

Hope this is of some help 

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue/Ronnie - Had to LOL at Frances's DH comment -  

Yay - finally got a + OPK today. This mornings was - but tested again at 5.00 and it was a +. Unfortunately there was no-one there to tell, so I left a message and will call again tomorrow.
My only worry now is when they will be put back. I want them back asap as my LP isnt long enough to wait around until Monday. Hopefully they will do it on Saturday... Depends who I get on the phone I think...


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - that's good news progress is being made.  Fingers crossed that you will be able to make them see sense tomorrow.  

Phoned Hospital for whereabouts of my Day 2 blood results, they have sent them to surgery.  Surgery say they haven't got them.  

Hope they haven't given them to GP, what on earth will he think.

Off out to an Italian evening now.

Chow
Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - That's good news about +. Hope tomorrow goes well.

Sue - I only remembered Fran's comment because she mentioned that she sometimes walks up our way with her dh & from the way she described him, I thought at the time 'How sweet!!' Fran, I'm not stalking your dh, honest!!!! 

Thanks for checking out my query & reassurance.  I still can't seem to get the hang of it..one nostril is behaving itself but the other one doesn't want to play. I end up sounding like someone with a heavy cold. I went into the work's loos for a big sniff after taking a dose this afternoon & a secretary who was in the cubicle already gave me a most strange look when she came out..she probably now thinks I'm a cokehead!!!!

When you said surgery..did you mean barts?  If so, keep chasing them cos their admin is not the best!

Did you enjoy your Italian?  It's our 6th wedding anniversary on Sunday & we're wondering where to go. I'd love to go for a carvery for lunch but I don't know anywhere in the Brighton area which does a good roast.

Hope everyone else is fine.

Speak soon

Ronnie


Went for another session of acupuncture. I went in feeling really knackered & fuzzy but came out feeling more alert. It's definitely worth going.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I think there is a good one on the front in Telscombe. Im a fan of chinese and love the Emporer of China at the marina


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that the boat restaurant?  Been there once..they served very good food & large portions too! Did you feel slightly sick by the rocking movements of the boat though??

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

No, the boat one is the Pagoda. The Emporer is one of the new ones built into the Hotel Seattle. You have to try it!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like I should make a trip to the marina soon, it's all changed, haven't been for awhile.

Ronnie -  you remember Fran's comments re: gorgeous DH and your DH remembers seeing a blond walking along your road, I get the pic now, mmmmmmm  

When I said surgery I meant my GP's.  I specifically requested they don't go to Barts in case of ........, well you know.  Going to call again tonight.

Italian was good seemed more Med to me.  Loads of new people we hadn't met before.  All asking me what did I do, nothing, ok so you are a M.O.M, err no.  Don't you want little ones then?, fortunately DH dived in and said we are waiting for Mothercare to stock them!  

 Happy Anniversary to Ronnie & DH - 6 yrs WOW!

I remember when we reached a milestone like that, a colleague asked if we had kids, no not yet.  She said well you must be really good together if you are still a couple after all this time with no kids to keep you together.  

Hope you can enjoy the sun again.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Hope everyone is ok and has a lovely weekend, only another 3 hours of work to go.

Ronnie - congratulations on your 6th anniversary, hope you have a nice day.

I will catch up with everyone over the weekend.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine & having a great weekend.

Sue, I know what you mean about people asking...the colleagues on my department saved me their children's clothes for years..in the end they gave up on me to reproduce & gave them away to other people!!!! I like your tact...I just tell people that we don't want kids, that soon stop all the awkward questions!

Kyla, we went for a walk down the Marina today..couldn't have gone to the right place cos we didn't find the chinese..just every other different types of restaurants!!  We're going to the Old Tollgate in Bramber tonight, an eat as much as you want Carvery restaurant. We're booked in for 7pm so better get ready!

Take care all

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Well, lots to catch up on, but hope u r all well and doing ok.

Kyla - did you get any joy and where r u up to now?  Sorry about your house, hope it gets sorted ok, one way or the other 

Sue - Hope u r ok.  It really does my head in when people are so insensitive as to say things like that - must be because they've had things so easy and have no other experiences, no excuse though, good on dh for stepping in.

Ronnie - Ooh, the sniffs!!  Hope you're feeling ok, sounds similar when I did mine, those horrible aftertastes, sounds like you're doing everything right.    , hope you had lovely meal.  When's your first scan due. 

Welcome Amy, Hello Paula and Fran - great scan, v exciting and hello Leanne and Nicky - Hope you're all doing well.  Sorry if missed anyone.

I'm back in the swing of work again, immediately stressful so looking forward to my first acupuncture session today and need to phone the clinic today to get a follow up.  Have a good week (storms have been raging this morning), 

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone

Hoping you all had good sunny w/es.  We seemed to have missed the storm?

Ronnie, did you have a lovely anniversary day and enjoy your roast.  Never heard of Bramber.  Can't believe you were offered clothes, that is mad, even if you were hoping for a nat.

I think Heather's right in that if people have no bad experience they just don't know.  I had that from my mother when as a teen my AF's started getting bad,  she would say, it's tough, you just got to learn to deal with them better.

Heather it was good to hear from you, you sound ok, so hope you really are.  Maybe a good thing that work is busy.  Hope the acu goes well, as it's your first don't expect big results and be prepared for lots of questions, some embarrassing.  I have another session tonight - really need it as Headaches were on the way down and now they are more and more.  God knows what they will be like when I start sniffing I've read a lot of people moaning about their head.  Ronnie, how's your sniffing going?  If you haven't got side effects by now I think you getting away with it.  Don't worry though I didn't really get any side effects when I was injecting and yet I read that lots of girls were all over the place.  DH's leaving home etc.

Amy, Paula, Fran, Leanne, Nicky, Kyla - hope you are all ok and doing well (especially Leanne & Fran).

Speak later.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Good afternoon all,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.  I ended up having to pay out £150 for new brakes for my car, nightmare, it seems to be one thing after another at the mo.

I’m hoping af will show her face next week because then at least it’ll feel like I’m half starting treatment.  

Can anyone tell me, when you have et is it done using the assistance of a scan as well, I know my last hospital wasn’t but some hospitals do it like this.  Also when you have ec and et how long do you have to stay in for after.  Sorry for all the questions.

Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had my FET today. They had to defrost all three embies as one didnt make it (one of the three cell ones). The two that survived were originally a 4 cell and a 3 cell but each lost one in the thaw so we had a 3 cell and a 2 cell put back. Both still grade one though so the embryologist didnt think losing a cell would be a problem - especially at this early stage. 
Im on prog sups (400mg daily) and baby asprin (75mg daily). Have the week off work now so just flopping around the house I hope.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Glad today went well. Fingers crossed that the little ones stick! Pamper yourself the next fortnight cos you deserve it!!!

Sue - Not only were we offered clothes, people were putting cots in their attic ready for when we drop - they were sweet really but I felt like a failure when I found out that they've given them to other people!!! 

With regard to symptons, I've only been tired & snapped a couple of times. Also, my digestion is a bit up the shoot & sometimes I get an upset stomach! Apart from that it's not too bad. I guess I've been quite lucky.  I think having acupuncture really helps because I went last Thursday, the first after I started sniffing & since then I don't feel as tired as I have done in the past.

Paula - What a nightmare about your car. They are so expensive to upkeep but unfortunately we all need one. Talk about expense, the price of petrol has gone mad too. We commute to work (around 50 miles a day) so we're really feeling it at the moment!

I can't answer your question about the ET cos I'm still on the down regging stage but I'm sure the other girls will be able to help you.

We had a lovely anniversary. Thanks for all your good wishes.  The Tollgate was lovely..food in abundance. I wore a loose dress so I could eat as much as I wanted!!! Bramber is near Steyning, just off the A27 towards Worthing. 

First scan is next Tuesday & I'm really dreading it just in case they found out that I haven't been sniffing right! Once I start injecting, can anyone please tell me what symptons I'll get then  Also, will I get my AF soon (due today!) as my boobs are really killing me, I can't even lie on my front to sleep anymore!!!

Off to give Pilates a go tonight!

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Kyla - Hope u r resting up lots, thinking of u and hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much.

Sue - Hope u had good acu session.  Mine was good, went to same person as Leanne and felt a bit tired afterwards, looking forward to keeping going with it.  

Paula - oh no, cars can be nightmares and always go wrong at wrong time, hope u ok.  Didn't have scan at et, i was a bit disappointed at the time but now it was a neg feel better about it.  At ec, stayed in for about 2 hours afterwards, but think it depends a bit and some people slept a bit longer.  ET was straight in, straight out so no waiting at all.  Stop saying sorry for questions!!!  U sound like me, i enjoy answering them and u will help out with answers yourself am sure when u can, so don't worry  

Ronnie - glad you had good time - can't believe people did that!! U've done well to keep going through all that.  On injections i was very groggy, very dippy (bumping into everything, forgetting what i was saying) and very tired, couldn't work at all.  But don't think everyone is like that, but be prepared for lots of rest 

See you all soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Ronnie – glad you had a nice anniversary.  I’m sure you have been doing the sniffing correct, I worried about that my first time but when I had the scan it showed that I had done it right.

Heather – thanks for answering my questions, I should know it all by now but I think because it’s a new hospital its all pretty new again really.  Still worried about this ec business but think I might ask if there is any way I can be put to sleep as I just get so nervous, wimp or what!!!!

Well another day at work what joy.  I’m going to Waterstones lunchtime as Donnie Osmond is signing books, even though he is a bit before my time still think he’s not bad looking for an older bloke.

Anyways suppose I’d better get on with some work.

Be back later

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Polly4 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Had ICSI, 8 collected, 6 ok, only 2 fert, missed at 9/10 wks.
Went back yesterday (after waiting 1.5 hours for appointment - with no reason given for delay) for chat to horrible Dr who has no 'bedside' manner, he was actually quite stroppy on day of e/c so now having chromo blood tests as it was 4th mis...  Shame they had n't thought of that before!  Live in Essex, work in London so handy for work, but now thinking if it is all actually worth going through again...  Feeling very down, Dr yesterday suggested counselling, which made me laugh - did anyone see the Counsellor at the talk...  !!
Can anyone explain all the little icons on each posting as quite new to this.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone -   Polly

Kyla - congrats on your FET, hope the embryologist is right that losing a cell makes no difference - you are in their hands re: advice really.  But positive that they were ok to put back.  Take it easy now, sorry the rain has arrived now you are flopping about, sun will be back tomorrow.  Sending you  .

Ronnie - clothes & cots eh, I guess that's the disadvantage of everyone knowing your life plan.  Can imagine how bad you felt that somebody else's need came up before yours.  Think they could have been trying longer than you and you are just waiting for a little extra special one.

Hope your scan goes well, I am sure you are sniffing correctly.  I think it is a common fear to have, I have I done it right and will the scan be what they want.  I know I had that worry each time I went, could I have injected right, sometimes there was a lump after injecting did that mean in the wrong place so it wouldn't work etc.  Always turned out ok.  The first scan is an estimate date, usually a guide to see how things are  going and how much further you need to sniff for before moving on to next stage.

AF may or may not come (might be late), depends on how your body is reacting to drug.  RE:  injecting drugs I didn't really get anything, a few extra headaches (but I get those daily anyway so maybe the drugs didn't cause those), my friend and DH were all prepared for me to be all over the place and they say they never noticed a difference, it worried me because other girls reported lots of headaches, mood swings (DH's leaving home), and flushes.  Heather's ones of being dippy and groggy were the first I had ever heard of (sorry Heather to say you were unusual  ).

Polly, so sorry to hear your sad news, we are with you and some of us know how you feel - Here's a big cup of tea and  .  Worsened by the fact that you haven't had a very good relationship with the Doc.  I think rather than see a counsellor I find it better to talk with DH, friend and use msgs to talk through everything.

You are bound to feel really down and bad at the mo. give yourself some time and you will at some stage feel ready to talk about the future and your options.  I would say you should def look into the chromo blood test if that is what they recommend, at least to set your mind at rest because otherwise it is the unknown.  The test maybe pos and then you can see a brighter future because the Docs know what they are dealing with and can work towards a more pos conclusion.  Unfortunately, it wouldn't have been suggested to you before because it takes at least 3 misses for them to flag up and cause for concern.

But yes, it is a shame when we start this road and do all the HIV, HEP, Day 2 tests etc that they don't do any other test, probably comes down to money and why worry us needlessly.

Still haven't got my Day 2 tests from GP.  I received the Bill the other day so as surgery is in next village I would have thought they should have results.  Phoned Docs no not yet.  Receptionist asked lots of questions why were they private etc etc.  Turns out if tests are private they would be in letter form and yes a letter did arrive yesterday re: me.  But GP was on day off and receptionist couldn't get letter and tell me contents.  Tried explaining tests weren't for Doc she wouldn't know what they were for, I was just using surgery as a mailbox could I collect them - NO.  She left a msg for Doc to phone me.  Fingers crossed it is what I want.

Acu went well last night, I hadn't been for 2 wks because he was on hols, and I was starting to suffer could feel myself going back to my old ways, so hopefully now I will be on the right road again.  Came home feeling tired.

Paula Donny Osmond a bit before my time  , please.

Take care
Sue

PS>  What icons do you mean Polly?


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie Kyla good luck over the next two weeks I will keep everything crossed for you   

Ronnie good luck for the scan I am sure you are sniffing ok and producing huge follies!!

Sue doc's receptionists always evil cows I am sure they breed them somewhere and train them with evil  nun's!!!! 

Leanne hope all is well

Nikki and Heather how are you both??

hope everyone else is well

take care

Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran it was good to hear from you, glad to see all is well.

Where do doc's recep's come from indeed?  Apols to anyone on IF who is one but boy.

Rant again  

I think there are 4 recep's there spoke to a different one each time, so they all know my med history.  Had to deal with questions like, why are the tests private, why shouldn't the GP know what they are for.  Have to phone after 2 to enquire because that is when post book is updated with post and is not available until after 2.  About 8 calls later between GP surgery and Nuffield finally got the Nuffield to fax a copy over to my GP and DH collected it.  So am sorted.


Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - What a parlava! Glad it's sorted finally.  As dh said when we were being given the runaround at Bart's the other week 'It's not the tx that's the emotional rollercoaster, it's the admin side!' How right he proved to be!!!

I've encountered nosy receptionist in the past. One wanted to know why I wanted to speak to the doctor about so I told her that it was between the dr & me!!!

Unfortunately the team of people I work with all have family, so it was natural for them to assume that once we were married, we'd do the same.  They meant well. 

Hi Fran - did you have a good hol?  Love the scan photo! How are you feeling?

Hi Polly - Welcome! I'm sorry to hear about what you've been through too. As Sue said, it's definitely worth having the tests done. My MIL had 4 miscarriages before the drs discovered that she wasn't producing the right hormones. Dh was born 9 months after the discovery!

Paula - How was Donny??

Acu girls - Where in your body does your acu put the needles? I've been to mine 3x now & he's put them in my ankle, hand/palm, top of stomach, left thigh & on my collarbone. I always feel wide awake & like a fog has been lifted from my brain!!

Heather - Thanks for letting me know about the side-effects of the injections. Looking forward to feeling every more tired! 

Kyla & Nicky - Hope you're both keeping well.

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie

I get mine in tops of feet, ankle area, calves.  For my head he puts two behind my ears.  I have about 8 altogether.  On the two at the top of the calf he puts a little black block on it and burns it to warm the area.  I also get needles that he flicks in and out, 2 inside of ankle and 2 in little toe (they are not nice)  .

For me he is mainly working on my energy levels and to tonify the body.  He did say he would put some abdo area to treat fertility at some stage, but haven't reached that.

Your DH is right about the admin being the worst, that and organising tests etc.

Night to all of you.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

I 'only' get around 3/4 per session. Mine told me that he's working on my bladder, spleen, kidneys & liver channels. Once I start injecting, then he'll work on directing blood to my womb. I hate it when he does the outside of my ankle..it's really painful & really throbs even after he takes the needle out. I get moxa too..it takes me back to my childhood when my grandmother burned incense whilst praying to buddha!

Have to stay up for another 40 minutes for my last sniff. The lack of sleep is doing me in!!

Sleep tight all

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - When is your baseline scan? Hopefully then your sniffs will reduce and you can get some sleep!  

Sue - I did acu when I did my IUI's and also for my last IVF (decided not to this time). I had pins in my toes, feet, at the side of my knees, abdomen (around my ovary area) wrists and one time one in my thumb which killed. Although it was relaxing I just couldnt feel any difference really (other than my tummy pains) and DH isnt happy with it so I have skipped it this time.

Frances - Thanks for the well wishes. I cant get over how quickly you have reached the end of your first tri-mester! Time is scary.  

Polly - Hi, sorry you have had such a hard time. Which Dr was nasty? Ive been pleased with them so far (other than a minor niggle the other day) but maybe my expectations arent very high!  
Im suprised they are only doing chromo testing now - I thought that was standard after 3 m/c's. {{HUGS}}

Paula - LOL, My DH's secretary is mad about Donny! She went on tour with him (not WITH him, but followed him to about 5 different shows!). How was he?

Heather - Have you had a follow up date come through yet?

Leanne - How you doing? Have you had your first scan yet? How are things?

Nicky - What about you hon? Any news on getting another NHS go? Fingers crossed for you!

DH sent me the most gorgeous bunch of pink lillies yesterday - he is such a sweetheart. I cried when I read his note   Must be the prog sups! LOL


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon all,

I feel a bit rotten as I don't seem to get on here as much as all you but at the moment it is hectic at work.

Ronnie - how comes you've had to sniff so late, do they set you certain times?

Kyla - I've got my fingers crossed that your BFP will be here very very soon.

Well not much from me really, saw Donnie yesterday and even though he is before my time, he's not bad looking for an older guy ha ha, you should have seen some of the women there, crying because they'd seen him lol.

My best friend who has a 10 month old bubba is ttc baby no 2 and at the moment she's about 10 days late so is gonna test, even though I'm happy for her I still feel really jealous, the first one she fell pg within a week of coming off the pill and this one is pretty much the same, why do some people have all the luck eh.  I feel rotten because she's worried how I'm gonna take the news and she shouldn't be feeling like that, I'm meant to be her friend.

Anyways better get on.

Speak soon.

Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - you shouldn't feel bad about how often you log on, if you can't your can't.  The main thing is that you are ok and to remember you are not going through it all alone.  If you need any of us then make sure you find time to shout.  

Tut, tut, tut - rubbing it in again that Donny is before your time.

Sorry to hear about the sit. with your best friend, the prob. is you both feel rotten.  Her because she doesn't want to have to tell you and you because you don't want to hear it from her.  If she is really is a best friend I am sure you will work it out between you.  You will be a great support for her.  I am afraid I can't really give you any other advice we don't make friends just to avoid this happening.  It happened once and we walked away.  

Oh well.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Baseline scan is next Tuesday. Will the sniffs be reduced Hurray!!!!

Paula - I was told to sniff 3 times a day so have to do it every 8 hours. I wake up sniffing & go to bed sniffing.  The worse times are weekends when I have to set the alarm to wake up at 7am..once I'm awake I can't go back to sleep!  

I'm sorry to hear about you & your friends. It's going to be difficult & awkward for the both of you but like Sue said, I'm sure you can work it out between you, if you're good friends to start with. I lost a friend through her pg a few years back. We were both ttc at the same time & after about 6 months of trying (for her!) she got bfp. I was pleased for her to start with but as the pg went on, she kept phoning me & saying that she was really depressed because of her job/having to move house/her being pg! Around the same time I found out that I had fibroids & had to have an op to have them removed & poss of having a hysterectomy at the same time. Needless to say I was not very sympathetic & when she moved house, she didn't give me her address! I still regret being a ***** to her!

Yes, some people can get pg at the drop of a hat but I bet you've got something that your friend would love to have but doesn't have...a great relationship with dh perhaps...

My friend is coming round for dinner tonight so I'd better start tidying up.

Take care

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - My shots were reduced so it makes sense your sniffs would be. Here's hoping anyway.
Feeling kinda poorly now. Throat has come up and getting a headache. This always happens when I have some time off - like my body knows Im relaxing so it gets ill with whatever its been fighting off until now  
Cant really take much for it either. Typical


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Ronnie – when I did the sniffing the first two times, once I’d down regulated I still had to sniff 3 times a day but on in one nostril, not sure it’ll be the same for you.

Can I ask you ladies what medication you’ve been put on, my first go was with gonal F and I had really bad eggs, the next 2 times was with menopure, just wondering whether they tend to use one main one.

Well my best friend called me last night and told me she is pg, I congratulated her and chatted with her but as soon as that phone went down I burst into tears, I feel so horrid, shouldn’t feel like this at all.  Today I’m at work and we’ve been emailing constantly but I still feel really tearful, I’m meant to be starting my treatment when af arrives but I just don’t know if I’m gonna be strong enough now, I just can’t face another BFN, more so now she’s pg.

Sorry to winge.

Will pop back on later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

Sending you one big  & a glass of wine!

You have every right and it is perfectly normal to feel so rotten, so you should feel like it. Well done for being brave and putting on a front to your friend, but also for crying when you put the phone down. Remember your friend's situ. as well, she must have been dreading the test then having to ring you to tell you. One min she is chuffed to bits and then it dawns on her how is she going to face you. All you can do is be honest with your DH and her explaining how you feel. It is going to be tough for the others to hear because they can't do anything but at least your feelings are out.

You will find the strength to continue - you must, I don't know where the strength comes from, but as it's early days of hearing the news maybe you will adjust.

My DH worked with a colleague whom we classed as "safe" and became friends with. They had both good jobs, she was a career city girl (compared to me the homemaker), They loved their house and garden and thought nothing of spending money on it. I recall they paid builders hundreds to knock a wall down and move 6 inches just to gain that bit more space in the kitchen. The kitchen was designer labelled. A £200 palm tree was not unknown. The subject of kids had come up, but he said only if they move to home to Canada, she said she wasn't leaving everything she had in the Uk - so stalemate. This suited us, then suddenly they announced very surprised and unexpected they were having a baby.

My poor DH became his confidant throughout the preg, because he so didn't want it - at the time.

This was my kickstart to really getting serious about ttc and going back to Docs pushing for more tx etc. We don't see them anymore because of baby, but I do have a pic of her side of the computer and when I get to the stage of BFN can't do it anymore she strives me on, for just one more.

As long as your friend is totally aware of your situ. and you keep her informed of progress, so she doesn't become the "me, me, I'm preg" sort of friend - I am sure you will work through it tog.

At the end of the day you can choose, friend or no friend.

Try this questionnaire http://www.repro-med.net/tests/immtest.php - to see if that helps shed any light.

You seem to be great at making the eggies, so you really need to chat with consults. to see where or why it all goes wrong.

As for drugs I have always taken Puregon. But now at Barts I will be on Menopur when I asked what is the difference and why. I was told no difference Menopur is cheaper.

Spoil yourself - you are not alone. 

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula -   Sucks re your best friend.  Did she know you were TTC? Bit harsh otherwise.
For my cycles I had Menopur for the four IUI attempts but each time got a smaller response (8,4,3,2) so when I spoke to Barts they suggested Gonal-F instead. I was on a low dose (150iu a day) and got 8 eggs in the end. If we have to do it all again (sorry Jelly-beans) then I will ask to increase slightly so I might get more to freeze. Its a hard balance though - you dont want so many they end up being crappy quality but about 10-15 is a good number I think.
Menopur actually gets good results - its just newer than Gonal-F, made differently (and yes cheaper).

Sue - I took that test and got a '13' - said no need for testing. Dont think we would unless another go at IVF failed. We seem to fertilise well so Im not as worried about that. I asked about the asprin as my sister had a TIA (mini-stroke) whilst PG.
Wow, that is harsh too - with your DH's friend. We have friends that have kids. One couple we are close too were even about to TTC#2 when we were TTC#1 for a couple months. We thought it would be cool to have kids the same age. We are still friends with them though - I refuse to get bitter about it and lose them just becuase they got lucky and we didnt. Of course I might change my tune in a few years but I think it's better if you can stay positive (somehow) and not let it take over your life. I was in danger of doing that a year ago and I'm much happier now - I just accept I have to wait a bit. Might not be saying that if I get a BFN next week of course!  
Do you mind me asking how come you are still TTC instead of moving onto adoption or surrogacy?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

Don't feel bad that the other embie didn't make it, remember they would have to have chosen the best of the bunch anyway, which would have meant letting one die.  So best it made that choice for you.  Lets hope the other two don't feel like lemmings too.  

Kyla hopefully, they would like at your past drug and egg count, and raise it if necessary.  They did for me every time.

Adoption & Surrogacy - mmmm - please forgive me if I waffle or rant here - NHS.  

It has never really arrived at being an issue, because believe it or not IF has come a long way in recent years.  In fact I have made more progress and discoveries in the last 2 than ever ie NK cells is a recent discovery.

When I started out my GP tried treating me a couple of years with things like, excellent now you are redundant you are not stressed etc, so it will happen, she seemed so optimistic with her bright ideas, .

Then when we were referred again the Consult gave us optimisim, go home take this drug ie: Clomid at this strength for up x months.  It should work it does for X% of women.  It didn't never mind stronger dosage etc etc.

There was also lots of waiting for appts or Laps etc, so we kept busy with other stuff - me as a property developer meant that there were times that the dumps we lived in it seemed just as well.

We just seemed to go back and forth like that.  I don't recall hearing much about surrogacy or even thinking of investigating it.  Adoption I did, I raised it with DH, but he flatly refused wouldn't even discuss, only wants his own or none.  I obtained all the paperwork from social services so I could gen up on it, in case he came round.  But then you had to have been married a certain time and also a certain age.  We were neither.  You also had to have the support of family and they would have been interviewed.  This I saw as a downfall - you know my mother history.  Then there was health to consider, again they looked at family.  My father had died young through ill health, my mother claimed to be in ill health and I felt that my health wasn't good - so would I pass on that.  So with DH's no, I left it.

Then going through all the IVF treatment we have had a very optimistic consult.  who is at a loss everytime things go wrong with me and I think that just strives us on that we will conquer and we know we can do it.

So TTC 13 yrs, probably is a bit exaggerated, there was a time I took Danazol which meant 6 months celibate.  Reading this I seem quite gullible and naive with Docs - like I said I've come along way.  

I did waffle ooops   Must go.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

You're great Sue and not a waffler at all, good to keep ttc as you're right, progression is so quick that there is no reason why it won't happen next time or the time after that.

Sending you all lots of   -hope you're all doing OK 

Paula - know how u feel, everyone around me is pg at moment - both sisters, 2 close friends and can be v difficult, only natural to feel upset and sure u and friend can get through this.

Ronnie and Kyla - Hope you're going well and getting through these tough times OK.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Got my next appt in 11 Oct and hoping that they will give us the drugs ready to start in Nov / Dec but will see what happens.  Had first acu on Monday, needles from knees to ankles and 1 in left wrist.  He has said will do some in back and stomach too in future sessions - helping out with a stiff back at the same time.

Take care and speak soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

kyla how's the tww going hope you relaxing

Leanne how are you doing any symptoms yet?? come and join us on the 1st tri thread

Ronnie hope sniffing is going ok and sending you lots of luck for your scan   I am wishing loads of follies for you

Sue never give up hope you have the right attitude never lose it you will get there  

Paula I really understand how you feel there was one point when all my close friends my sister and three of my cousisns were all pregnant and they kept asking me when we would get on with it. be strong have a cry when you need it then show them your strong face you will get there and then at least you'll be more sympathetic to others around you.

love to you all
Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran it's so good of you to remember us that have been left behind and to keep dropping in.  Still can't believe your calendar looking at it you are almost at the end of the 1st trimester, yet your date was same as mine and I haven't started treatment yet  .

Scan pic looks great.

Take care of yourself.

Hi to everyone else, last day of week tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning all,

Me again with another question, do Barts tend to stick to 2 day transfers or do they sometimes do 3 day transfers, reason being is my last cycle I had a few eggs fertilise and they waited to see what ones were better and by day 3 two of them stood out much more than the others.

Anyways its Friday, yippee, roll on 5pm.  Going cinema tonight to see the 40 year old virgin!!!!  

Better get on for now, will pop back later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Mostly 2-day transfers unless it falls onto a Sunday and then it's a 3-day transfer.

Ugh - sweating! Doing my housework (slowly and in protective gloves but my house is like an oven today).  What I wouldnt give for half an hours 
If you could see me now!   I freely admit that I am singing along to Toxic whilst I sweep!


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just back from my hols today - have been trying to catch up on all of your news but forgive me if I'm not quite there yet.  

Heather which Accupuncturist did you go to? How did you feel after? 

Sue, Kyla hope sniffing is going well - when are your scans?

Polly - welcome - sorry youre having a tough time. 

Paula - sorry I can't remember when your first appt is - have you been yet? How did you get on?

Fran - 12 weeks, well done.  Can I ask a question - when you went for your early scan was it an internal or full bladder type? I've got mine this Thursday, will be 7+2 then.  Can't wait, really need to know everything is ok as I've turned into some kind of paranoid freak although I did try to relax on hols.  Have been feeling a bit icky at times, much more in the evening but we were eating quite late on holiday so I don't think that helped, boobs are kicking in now too.  Just feel odd and out of sorts really.  Sooo not complaining though been waiting far too long for this.  

Anyway hols was good timing, we didn't do much at all - went with a couple  of friends and our 6 month old godson and stayed in her sister's appt in Menorca - had a very relaxing time and lots of early nights due to baby which suited well - weather wasn't great though, think you had it better but we still saw a few days of sun.  

Take care all - I kind've missed you all!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello

Have been very busy today building my new greenhouse - exciting, pressure on though to get all finished before I become laid up.  Kyla thank god it didn't  , we were watching weather dreading it all day.  Hoping it won't tomorrow either, because my schedule will go really to pot.

Kyla, I hope you have been taking it easy and not overdoing it too much with the chores you should get DH to most of them, and if he can't or won't - what the   let them wait.  They tell us to act as a normal preg woman, but I can't help thinking that it is wrong to do so, just yet anyway.

Heather, apols I forgot to pick up on your new hosp date.   for that.  I don't want to sound a downer though, but be cautious about getting your hopes up that you will come home with drugs.  They may see it just as a appt for a chat to discuss what happened, what went wrong, what they could do next and gauge how you are feeling about it all.  Maybe if you feel ready and act pos. then they are more likely to agree you going ahead and handing out drugs.  All the paperwork etc will have to be done again also.

Paula 2 day transfers are preferred because the quicker they can get them back into their nat enviroment the better the chances - well that is one school of thought.  The other is blastocyst stage is more reliable.

Leanne it's good to hear from you - had wondered if you had left us, but pleased to hear you had a relaxing hols.  Icky and soo boobs must be good signs.  Let us know how the scan went.

I have my info session Weds and hopefully become a sniffer on Thurs.  All depends on blood results that they haven't seen yet.

Hi to the others - takeaway has arrived.

Hope it's  good restful w/e for you all.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Leanne - Its Ronnie who is sniffing, not me - Im in the 2ww following my FET.

Sue - LOL at the wiggling bum - cute. It took me nearly all day, I was doing it so slowly  Have left the hoovering (as it is downstairs and Im not picking up the Dyson - far too heavy). The sweeping and polishing wasnt too bad. I wore gloves so no chemicals on me but I know what you mean. Its hard to strike the balance between being careful and being obsessive. Im too prone to obsession so Im going with casual this time.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

Leanne glad hols went well sounds like you are doing great. my 7 + 5 day scan was internal but I was not sure so I drank loads anyway but had to pee before I went in. Your should definately be internal it's too low down at this point for a decent tummy scan. good luck let us know how it goes. Come and join the waiting for 1st scan or 1st tri board the girls there are great.

hi everyone else 

sue good luck for this week hope everything goes well 

kyla man does hoovering!!!!!!!

ronnie whens your scan

hope everyone else well

take care

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - Good morning. How are you feeling? My baseline scan is on Tuesday. 

Can anyone tell me how many times will I be injecting per day? The reason being I've been given 40 ampules.  If we have to inject for 2 weeks, does that mean I'll be doing it 3x a day?? If so..eeek!!!!  

Hi to everyone else. The sun's just come out..hope it stays!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good morning

Ronnie good luck for Tues (in case I forget).  It's normal to inject only once a day (unless you are on 2 different drugs in which case it is obviously 2 injections).  It maybe that your dosage is to be a certain ml and therefore you need 2 ampules say to draw up the correct dosage.  It would be quite possible to draw up the 2 ampules in one syringe so one injection, unless you want to torture yourself several times over.  They may have also overprescribed you just in case you are not ready when they think you will be so you have enough to carry on with rather than getting a repeat prescription etc.

Remember as well you going to have to keep to the allotted time each day that you set yourself up to do it.  I did have a 2 hour window, but it always had to be at that time.

Leanne, you will need to have an internal scan because as Fran says little ones (think pos) are too small at this stage to see.  Advice is though that they are careful and the unfortunate is a small risk.

Kyla don't even think of lifting or moving the hoover.  I did it once and regret it still.  Time it seemed ok - I was under pressure to because it needed doing and I had a viewing.  Wish I hadn't because they hated house anyway.

Hope everyone else is ok?  

I am feeling a bit migrainey this morning - so see what happens.  Day 2 of greenhouse build also, so hope sun stays - glad thunderstorm didn't make it and rain timed itself over night for us.

Have a good day.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

Thanks for your reply. I never even thought that I may have to have twice the dosage!  

What are you going to grow in your greenhouse once it's built?

Do you think the weather has anything to do with your migraine?

Sun's gone back in now. Don't know whether to do a load of washing or not! Such exciting life I lead...!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ugh, bloody buyers have now said they cant come today. They cant have any idea how much they are mucking us around or else they would just come.   Getting really fed up now. Either buy the house or just pull out! - Okay - rant over


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Sorry to hear about your buyer. Were they due to come round for another viewing today? Hope you haven't tidied up for them!  At least you're now free to do whatever you want!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I spent all day yesterday cleaning the house just for that visit. Seems like they have a genuine emergency though so panic over - really feels like this house-moving malarky is a rollercoaster ride 
They are coming next weekend now and apparently we might have a moving date set for the w/e of 1st Oct!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow! That's fantastic news! Have you got lots to pack? Remember, no heavy lifting, leave that to DH!

Ronnie


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36653.new#new


----------

